# 

## elinaa

Witam !
Jakie jest dopuszczalne obciążenie stropu żelbetowego o grubości 14 cm.Opiera się on na dwóch prostopadłych ścianach nośnych z żelbetu grubości 14 cm i belce.Jest to mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## zibik_eng

Pytanie z cyklu "ile pali niebieski samochód"....

Jakie jest dopuszczalne obciążenie dowiesz się z przeprowadzonej ekspertyzy budowlanej. Wytną próbke betonu - poddadzą badaniu, skanerem hilti wykryją zbrojenie, w jakim rozstawie i jakie średnice, przeliczą i wtedy będzie wiadomo.

Zaraz pojawią się kretyni którzy zaczną rzucać dopuszczalne obciążenia z "rękawa" nie widziąc twojego stropu na oczy, bez robienia jakichkolwiek badań...

----------


## beton44

wiesz zibi

jednak istniej standardowe obliczeniowe obciążenie dla różnych przeznaczeń pomieszczeń np mieszkalnych
i tyle zazwyczaj wytrzyma 

a nawet więcej np  stoją w mieszkaniach piece i nie wpadają piętro niżej a teoretycznie przekraczają normatywne obciążenie kilka razy ?

----------


## Aedifico

> Pytanie z cyklu "ile pali niebieski samochód"....
> 
> Jakie jest dopuszczalne obciążenie dowiesz się z przeprowadzonej ekspertyzy budowlanej. Wytną próbke betonu - poddadzą badaniu, skanerem hilti wykryją zbrojenie, w jakim rozstawie i jakie średnice, przeliczą i wtedy będzie wiadomo.
> 
> Zaraz pojawią się kretyni którzy zaczną rzucać dopuszczalne obciążenia z "rękawa" nie widziąc twojego stropu na oczy, bez robienia jakichkolwiek badań...


Dobry inżynier z dobrej politechniki został nauczony jak oceniać nośności (z pewnym oczywiście błędem) w sposób uproszczony. Słaby inżynier będzie tydzień czasu ślęczał przy biurku aby policzyć jakiś elementarny element.

----------


## antech

pozwolisz że rzucę z rękawa.
Grubość stropu niema znaczenia, ponieważ rozpietość narzuca grubość. Strop  jest liczony w zaleznosci od przyszłego uzytkowania, dla domów to jest 150 kg na m2 (o ile pamietam) plus obciążenie od ścianek, da ci to srednio 200 kg/m2, to sa wszystko obciążenia równomiernie rozłozone. Ile strop wytrzyma? duzo więcej niz liczone, oczywiscie obciażać niemożez ponad przewidziane , jezeli chcesz zmienic sposób uzytkowania musisz formalnie to załatwić.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Dobry inżynier z dobrej politechniki został nauczony jak oceniać nośności (z pewnym oczywiście błędem) w sposób uproszczony. Słaby inżynier będzie tydzień czasu ślęczał przy biurku aby policzyć jakiś elementarny element.


Na której "dobrej" politechnice w Polsce uczą "dobrych inżynierów" oceniania nośności na podstawie 3 zdań z forum muratora?

Dobry inżynier zanim wyda opinię na temat wytrzymałości stropu go przebada (tak samo jak dobry lekarz zawsze bada pacjenta) w celu wystawienia opinii, słaby inżynier bierze książeczke przepisuje z książeczki w sposób uproszczony jakies cyferki i jest "fajnie", a są tacy co piszą takie rzeczy w internecie bez wykonania wizji lokalnej (muszą mieć kulę dalekowidzenia).... 

Wszystkie uproszczenia bez świadomości jakie zarożenia z nich wynikają są niebezpieczne. Jeżeli twój "dobry inżynier" nie jest ich świadom to bardzo daleko mu nawet do "słabego..."

Pytający nawet nie napisał jaką ma rozpiętość strop, w czym, kiedy robiony, przez kogo,  a Wy mu walicie "rady wyssane z palca" i normowe obciążenia użytkowe, które nie mają nic wspólnego z odpowiedzią na pytanie "ile wytrzyma *JEGO* strop" - tego bez wykonania ekspertyzy nikt (nawet święty turecki) nie jest w stanie określić...

Ps. Zadaj swojemu "dobremu inżynierowi" pytanie: Jaka jest nośność słupa 45x45 cm, o wysokości 3m w którym można wydłubać scyzorykiem beton na głębokość 12 cm...




> Ile strop wytrzyma? duzo więcej niz liczone, oczywiscie obciażać niemożez ponad przewidziane , jezeli chcesz zmienic sposób uzytkowania musisz formalnie to załatwić.


Noooo jeszcze bardziej "odważna" teza... 

Zerknij na to:



Czy ten drewniany strop też wytrzyma "więcej niż liczone"??? Jest o wiele łatwiej niż w żelbecie - wszystko widać jak na tacy, rozstawy, grubości belek... Pytam tylko z ciekawości...

I na tym zakończę dyskusję z "lekarzami którzy nie widząć pacjenta wydają opinie i bronią ich ogniem i mieczem"....

----------


## szybkaosa

> ps. pytający nawet nie napisał jaką ma rozpiętość strop a Wy mu walicie "rady wyssane z palca"...


 :smile:  no ale mamy przecież grubość stropu to odwracając tok założeń rozpiętość będzie gdzieś w okolicach 4 metrów. Teraz trzeba wyczaić jakie jest zbrojenie, może niech kolega najpierw schłodzi ten strop a potem nasyci pomieszczenie gorącą parą wodną........

A może po prostu zleci zrobienie ekspertyzy stropu uprawnionemu konstruktorowi? To chyba jednak bardziej logiczne.


Ps. Dziś było burzowo ale gorąco, nie wiecie jaka będzie pogoda pod koniec lipca bo urlop dwutygodniowy planuję. 
W Grecji....

----------


## Aedifico

> Na której "dobrej" politechnice w Polsce uczą "dobrych inżynierów" oceniania nośności na podstawie 3 zdań z forum muratora?
> 
> Dobry inżynier zanim wyda opinię na temat wytrzymałości stropu go przebada (tak samo jak dobry lekarz zawsze bada pacjenta) w celu wystawienia opinii, słaby inżynier bierze książeczke przepisuje z książeczki w sposób uproszczony jakies cyferki i jest "fajnie", a są tacy co piszą takie rzeczy w internecie bez wykonania wizji lokalnej (muszą mieć kulę dalekowidzenia).... 
> 
> Wszystkie uproszczenia bez świadomości jakie zarożenia z nich wynikają są niebezpieczne. Jeżeli twój "dobry inżynier" nie jest ich świadom to bardzo daleko mu nawet do "słabego..."
> 
> Pytający nawet nie napisał jaką ma rozpiętość strop, w czym, kiedy robiony, przez kogo,  a Wy mu walicie "rady wyssane z palca" i normowe obciążenia użytkowe, które nie mają nic wspólnego z odpowiedzią na pytanie "ile wytrzyma *JEGO* strop" - tego bez wykonania ekspertyzy nikt (nawet święty turecki) nie jest w stanie określić...
> 
> Ps. Zadaj swojemu "dobremu inżynierowi" pytanie: Jaka jest nośność słupa 45x45 cm, o wysokości 3m w którym można wydłubać scyzorykiem beton na głębokość 12 cm...
> ...


Swojemu inżynierowi. Dobre !

Panie Inżynierze, nie każda wizyta u lekarza kończy się rezonansem magnetycznym.

Serdecznie pozdrawiam, z każdym Pana postem jestem co raz bardziej rozbawiony Pana podejściem jakby tutaj wszyscy Burdż Dubai budowali.

----------


## antech

zakładając że mozna dłubać w zaprawie o wytrzymałości 2Mpa to taki słup daje nam nosność około 40 ton, takie wymiary  i małea wysokości daje słup krępy, więc te 40 jest miarodajne, zakładając że to jest słup zbrojony (strzemiona zwykłe plus rabowe), a szacując nosność nieuwzgledniasz tego zbrojenia a ono daje tez pewien zapas.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Panie Inżynierze, nie każda wizyta u lekarza kończy się rezonansem magnetycznym.


Za to zejść smiertelnych z niewykrytych chorób przez bagatelizowanie (właśnie takie jak Państwo tu pokazują) jest o wiele więcej...




> zakładając że mozna dłubać w zaprawie o wytrzymałości 2Mpa to taki słup daje nam nosność około 40 ton, takie wymiary  i małea wysokości daje słup krępy, więc te 40 jest miarodajne, zakładając że to jest słup zbrojony (strzemiona zwykłe plus rabowe), a szacując nosność nieuwzgledniasz tego zbrojenia a ono daje tez pewien zapas.


12 cm... ~2x więcej niż wynosi otulina zbrojenia w słupie - przy takim cieście zbrojenie jest wyłączone z pracy więc Pańskie gdybanie jest warte funta kłaków (12 cm z każdej strony to ze słupa 45x45 zostaje patyczek betonowy 20x20....). Zbrojenie? przy tak zlasowanym słupie strzemiona rozsypywały się w palcach...

Niestety "proste" rzeczy wydają się proste tylko prostym ludziom.

----------


## Aedifico

> Za to zejść smiertelnych z niewykrytych chorób przez bagatelizowanie (właśnie takie jak Państwo tu pokazują) jest o wiele więcej...


Trzeba znać umiar w bagatelizowaniu jak i w nadmiernej ostrożności, Szanowny Pan do każdego problemu podchodzi jakby to była budowa wiaduktu Millau.

----------


## zibik_eng

Czekam na odpowiedz czy zaprezentowany strop też "ma wytrzymałość wyższą niż liczona"... i oczywiście "ile wynosi"...

Gdzie można znaleźć wytyczne dotyczące możliwości bagatelizowania budownictwa w zależności od rodzaju i wielkości konstrukcji??

----------


## Miszaki

Witam kolegę zibik-eng! jak miło! 
Spieszę donieść, że dom stoi i ma się dobrze a mój dwuletni monolit się jeszcze (niestety) nie zawalił, ani nie opadł, choć już na nim wylewka... A, nie przeprosił mnie Pan jeszcze za wyczystkę kominową, no ale grzeczności przecież na Politechnice nie uczyli...

Swoimi wpisami na muratorze skutecznie odstrasza Pan ludzi od kierowników budowy, kosztorysantów etc. 
Powodzenia w strzelaniu sobie samobójów!
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## antech

:smile:  Ty chyba dzieci tez robisz z projektem  :smile: . Pytanie  dotyczyło , jakie obciążenie jest dopuszczalne , podane mieszkanie w bloku, grubośc płyty, podobnie i tutaj jeżeli zadasz pytanie jakie obciążenie jest dopuszczalne i napioszesz blok to odpowiedź tyle co tam, jak zapytasz czy przedstawiony strop wytrzyma cokolwiek to ze zdjęcia nikt Ci nieodpowie.
Dziwię się tobie masz wiedze może mało praktyczne podejście ale wiedzę masz. Odnośnie szacowania wytrzymałości to jest nieodzowny element pracy inżyniera czy nawet majstra, jak nieumiesz oszacować czegoś i bez przerwy tylko gdzie projekt, niech kierownik powie to jako inzynier jkesteś małowartościowy.
Rozumiem Twoją troske o prawo i sprawiedliwość , ale gadanie bez przerwy że projekt masz....jeszcze niewidziałem postu w którym byś coś komuś podpowiedział,, ocenił w jakiś sposób, przełóż swą wiedzę na właściwe sugestie a nie walkę o projekty.
Muwisz że nieda się ocenić oszacowac to widocznie niemasz dużej praktyki. Jak wykonujesz budynki, budowle i widzisz sbrojenie, widzisz przekroje to potem wiesz że taki i taki przekrój przeniesie tyle i tyle, a jak niewiesz czegoś to liczysz, wzory chyba pamietasz.

----------


## elinaa

Ojej.....
Jest to mieszkanie w 27-letnim bloku z wielkiej płyty,trzypiętrowym i na ostatnim piętrze.Strop ma długość 480 cm x 260 cm.Po środku jego długości prostopadle do dłuższego boku stoi ściana działowa z płyty gipsowej z prętami w środku szerokości 120 cm,grubości 6cm (stawiana jeszcze przez budowniczych).Kilka lat temu remontowaliśmy łazienkę i na tej ściance działowej położono 3cm tynku i na to płytki.Teraz remontujemy kuchnię i z drugiej strony tej ścianki kolejne 3 cm tynku (niestety nie trzyma pionu) i płytki.Potem na niej zawisną szafki i przy niej na podłodze będą stały kolejne.Mi nie przyszło by do głowy martwić się o strop,ale sąsiad,który mieszka pode mną przychodzi do mnie zmartwiony i mi się to udzieliło.Na każdym piętrze w tym miejscu jest taka ścianka oprócz piwnicy.Teraz mam obawy czy nie będzie katastrofy (jak na razie u sąsiada nic nie pęka).

----------


## Aedifico

> Czekam na odpowiedz czy zaprezentowany strop też "ma wytrzymałość wyższą niż liczona"... i oczywiście "ile wynosi"...
> 
> Gdzie można znaleźć wytyczne dotyczące możliwości bagatelizowania budownictwa w zależności od rodzaju i wielkości konstrukcji??



kolega chciałby wywrzeć wrażenie rzetelnego a tymczasem przez swój zjadliwy zapał staje się śmieszny, widzę sobowtóra Jarka.

----------


## Browar

> Ty chyba dzieci tez robisz z projektem . Pytanie dotyczyło , jakie obciążenie jest dopuszczalne , podane mieszkanie w bloku, grubośc płyty, podobnie i tutaj jeżeli zadasz pytanie jakie obciążenie jest dopuszczalne i *napioszesz* blok to odpowiedź tyle co tam, jak zapytasz czy przedstawiony strop wytrzyma cokolwiek to ze zdjęcia nikt Ci *nieodpowie*.
> Dziwię się tobie masz wiedze może mało praktyczne podejście ale wiedzę masz. Odnośnie szacowania wytrzymałości to jest nieodzowny element pracy inżyniera czy nawet majstra, jak *nieumiesz* oszacować czegoś i bez przerwy tylko gdzie projekt, niech kierownik powie to jako inzynier* jkesteś* małowartościowy.
> Rozumiem Twoją troske o prawo i sprawiedliwość , ale gadanie bez przerwy że projekt masz....jeszcze *niewidziałem* postu w którym byś coś komuś podpowiedział,, ocenił w jakiś sposób, przełóż swą wiedzę na właściwe sugestie a nie walkę o projekty.
> *Muwisz* że *nieda* się ocenić oszacowac to widocznie *niemasz* dużej praktyki. Jak wykonujesz budynki, budowle i widzisz *sbrojenie*, widzisz przekroje to potem wiesz że taki i taki przekrój przeniesie tyle i tyle, a jak *niewiesz* czegoś to liczysz, wzory chyba pamietasz


antech litości...

----------


## antech

no niestety tu akurat litość niewiele da, ale staram się  :smile:

----------


## zibik_eng

> kolega chciałby wywrzeć wrażenie rzetelnego a tymczasem przez swój zjadliwy zapał staje się śmieszny, widzę sobowtóra Jarka.


Prosze odpowiedzieć na zadane pytanie... związane z napisaną przez Pana/Panią opinią że *strop ma wytrzymałość wyższą niż liczona*... i oczywiście "ile wynosi"...
oraz

Gdzie można znaleźć wytyczne dotyczące możliwości bagatelizowania budownictwa w zależności od rodzaju i wielkości konstrukcji??




> ...jak zapytasz czy przedstawiony strop wytrzyma cokolwiek to ze zdjęcia nikt Ci nieodpowie.


Jak to nikt? Aedifico bez oglądania i badania stwierdza jasno że stropy mają większą wytrzymałość niż wytrzymałość obliczeniowa...  co ciekawe swoją odważną opinie oparł nie na zdjęciu tylko szczątkowym opisie z 2 czy 3 krótkich zdań!!! Wybitny to specjalista.




> Rozumiem Twoją troske o prawo i sprawiedliwość , ale gadanie bez przerwy że projekt masz....jeszcze niewidziałem postu w którym byś coś komuś podpowiedział,, ocenił w jakiś sposób, przełóż swą wiedzę na właściwe sugestie a nie walkę o projekty.


Rada zakupienia projektu jest najbardziej cenną i bezpłatną radą jaką można tutaj udzielić... A za przekazanie wiedzy niestety trzeba zapłacić.




> Muwisz że nieda się ocenić oszacowac to widocznie niemasz dużej praktyki. Jak wykonujesz budynki, budowle i widzisz sbrojenie, widzisz przekroje to potem wiesz że taki i taki przekrój przeniesie tyle i tyle, a jak niewiesz czegoś to liczysz, wzory chyba pamietasz.


Po pierwsze - aby wypowiadać się na tematy techniczne wpierw wypadałoby znać poprawną ortografię języka w którym piszesz... 
Po drugie jak się wznosi budynki to widać zbrojenie - jak budynek stoi 30 lat to nikt nie wie co jest w środku bez przeprowadzania badań a szacowanie w takich wypadkach "na oko" może się skończyć prokuraturą dla takiego "pewnego swojej wiedzy" majstra. 
No chyba że któryś z was ma roentgen w oczach...

----------


## antech

Nie no bez przesady ortografia do tego nie jest potrzebna, na dysortografie nieporadzę , ale staram sie, a Ty jakbys się starał to i tak niewiele wiesz, a skoro jestes humanistą to co tutaj robisz?. A szacujesz takie budowle 30 letnie zakładając warunki skrajne, nie ile powinno być, ale pewno nigdy tego nie będziesz potrafił bo  jesteś błednie zapatrzony w swoje racje.

----------


## elinaa

no,ale się dyskusja wywiązała  :big grin: .....
Bloków z wielkiej płyty stoi mnóstwo.Myślałam,że nośność stropu w nich jest znana,chociaż ja nie mogłam znaleźć.

----------


## Aedifico

> Prosze odpowiedzieć na zadane pytanie... związane z napisaną przez Pana/Panią opinią że *strop ma wytrzymałość wyższą niż liczona*... i oczywiście "ile wynosi"...
> oraz
> 
> Gdzie można znaleźć wytyczne dotyczące możliwości bagatelizowania budownictwa w zależności od rodzaju i wielkości konstrukcji??


Szanowny kolega mimo wielletnich studiów sztuki czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie zdobył. Przykro mi z tego powodu. Pytanie brzmiało:




> Witam !
> Jakie jest dopuszczalne obciążenie stropu żelbetowego o grubości 14 cm.Opiera się on na dwóch prostopadłych ścianach nośnych z żelbetu grubości 14 cm i belce.Jest to mieszkanie w bloku.


Odpowiedź brzmi - w budownictwie mieszkaniowym dopuszczalne obciążenie użytkowe to 1,5 kN/m2.




> Jak to nikt? Aedifico bez oglądania i badania stwierdza jasno że stropy mają większą wytrzymałość niż wytrzymałość obliczeniowa...  co ciekawe swoją odważną opinie oparł nie na zdjęciu tylko szczątkowym opisie z 2 czy 3 krótkich zdań!!! Wybitny to specjalista.


Szanowny kolega jest zakręcony jak DNA ponieważ ja wsród moich wypowiedz takiego stwierdzenia nie widzę, może lekko skołowany kolega zacytuje?

----------


## elinaa

To już pomińmy tą wytrzymałość stropu.Czy wytrzyma on tą ściankę z tym wszystkim ( w środkowej części dłużej krawędzi,która leży na ścianie nośnej jest wcięcie na szyb wentylacyjny i kanalizacyjny 80 x 50 cm - teraz sobie przypomniałam ).Czy mogę czuć się bezpiecznie ?

----------


## elinaa

Odpowiedź brzmi - w budownictwie mieszkaniowym dopuszczalne obciążenie użytkowe to 1,5 kN/m2.

To jest 152,957 kg/m2 . Mało,żałuję,że nie wymieniliśmy tej ściany na kartonowo-gipsową  :sad:  .

----------


## WojtekAsia

Wchodzę na ciekawie brzmiący temat, a tu kolejny wątek od początku zaśmiecony wypowiedziami kogoś, kto musi powiedzieć byle co, byle tylko powiedzieć. Gość, który ma mnóstwo wypowiedzi, ale coraz trudniej znaleźć w nich rzeczową pomoc, lub choćby próbę pomocy, taki gość nie wzbudza mojego szacunku. Do tego rzuca w nas obelgami.
Albo nie ma tutaj odpowiedniej moderacji, albo niektórzy nie mają co robić z czasem i idą na ilość, a nie na jakość swoich wypowiedzi.

----------


## slawek9000

> Ojej.....
> Jest to mieszkanie w 27-letnim bloku z wielkiej płyty,trzypiętrowym i na ostatnim piętrze.Strop ma długość 480 cm x 260 cm.Po środku jego długości prostopadle do dłuższego boku stoi ściana działowa z płyty gipsowej z prętami w środku szerokości 120 cm,grubości 6cm (stawiana jeszcze przez budowniczych).Kilka lat temu remontowaliśmy łazienkę i na tej ściance działowej położono 3cm tynku i na to płytki.Teraz remontujemy kuchnię i z drugiej strony tej ścianki kolejne 3 cm tynku (niestety nie trzyma pionu) i płytki.Potem na niej zawisną szafki i przy niej na podłodze będą stały kolejne.Mi nie przyszło by do głowy martwić się o strop,ale sąsiad,który mieszka pode mną przychodzi do mnie zmartwiony i mi się to udzieliło.Na każdym piętrze w tym miejscu jest taka ścianka oprócz piwnicy.Teraz mam obawy czy nie będzie katastrofy (jak na razie u sąsiada nic nie pęka).


jeszcze nie słyszałem o takiej katastrofie, żeby wskutek otynkowania ścianki z gipsu strop się zawalił. Prefabrykowane płyty stropowe były robione PRZEWAŻNIE w tzw. klasie nośności 450 kg/m2 , w tym się mieściło obciążenie użytkowe (czyli te 1,50 kN/m2 a faktycznie 2,10) , zastępcze od ścianek działowych oraz ciężar warstw wykończeniowych i tynku, no i trochę zostawało. Te 450 kg/m2 to wynikało po części z wymogów prefabrykacji, nie można dawać prefabrykowanych płyt za mało zbrojonych bo będą większe straty przy transporcie i wyciąganiu z formy.

Pytanie zostało źle zadane- bo padło. Należało się zapytać o ten tynk na działówce, bo nośność to nie jest taka prosta sprawa jak się wydaje lajkonikowi, są różne kryteria i rodzaje nośności, nawet osiągnięcie tzw. stanu granicznego nośności nie musi spowodować że konstrukcja się zniszczy, i odwrotnie- nawet gdy stan graniczny nośności nie jest osiągnięty nie gwarantuje to pełnej 100% pewności. ( bo normy opierają się na pewnych statystycznych określeniach cech materiałów i obciążeń, i jeśli nastąpi wyjątkowo niekorzystna ich koniunkcja może dojść do awarii prawidłowo zaprojektowanego i używanego obiektu.)

----------


## elinaa

Bardzo dziękuję za rzeczową odpowiedź.Rzeczywiście źle zadałam pytanie.

----------


## eniu

> Wchodzę na ciekawie brzmiący temat, a tu kolejny wątek od początku zaśmiecony wypowiedziami kogoś, kto musi powiedzieć byle co, byle tylko powiedzieć. Gość, który ma mnóstwo wypowiedzi, ale coraz trudniej znaleźć w nich rzeczową pomoc, lub choćby próbę pomocy, taki gość nie wzbudza mojego szacunku. Do tego rzuca w nas obelgami.
> Albo nie ma tutaj odpowiedniej moderacji, albo niektórzy nie mają co robić z czasem i idą na ilość, a nie na jakość swoich wypowiedzi.


Forum to dobre miejsce by leczyć swoje kompleksy z realu .
To dla mnie jedyne racjonalne wytłumaczenie epitetów 
typu " zaraz tu będą pisać kretyni"... czy jakoś tak , bo nie
chce mi się sprawdzać dokładnie jak on to "sfomółował"  :big grin:

----------


## romekjagoda

Bardzo ciekawy wątek, niestety z normalnym polsko-forumowym piekiełkiem.

Temat b. mnie zainteresował, gdyż poszukuję wstępnych informacji i bardzo ogólnych szacunków nosności stropu typu filigran. Założyłem nawet wątek w dziale Remonty, ale tam neistety nikt nie udzielił mi odpowiedzi/nie zaglądnął. Dlatego też, pozwolę sobie podpiąć się pod temat licząc na Waszą pomoc.

Otóż sytuacja wygląda następująco:

Wymarzyłem sobie w domu piękne duże akwarium o wymiarach ok. 2-2,5m (dł) x 0,5 x 0,5 co wraz z dekoracją dać może ok 1 tony obciążenia na max 1,5m2. Akwarium ma być na piętrze.
Naczytałem się w necie ile mozna było i wiem, że nikt mi z fusów nie wywróży, czy strop wytrzyma. To jasne. Rysunki i plany techniczne wysłałem już do rodziców, którzy wraz ze znajomym konstruktorem policzą na jego sofcie wszystkie możliwości i obciążenia. Niemniej potrwa to kilka dni, a ja jestem bestia z natury niecierpliwa

Konkretnie poszukuję zupełnie wstępnych informacji o standardowych wartościach wytrzymałości stropu filigran. Stop u mnie w domu to wspomniany filigran, o łącznej grubości 10cm, ze zbrojeniem w środku z prętów o średnicy ok 5mm. Akwarium miałoby idealnie stanąć wzdłuż ściany działowej (wiem, niekorzystne, bo sumuje sie waga ściany działowej z betonu komórkowego - jakiś ytong sprzed 30 lat o grubości ok. 10cm). Akwa miałoby stanąć równolegle do płyt filigran (wiem, znowu niekorzystnie) rozpartych na długości 3,7m. Problem w tym, że nie bardzo mogę dać akwa na ścianę szczytową (nośną) bom sobie tam już wczesniej założył ścianę z ozdobnego kamienia elewacyjnego, która sama w sobie waży pewnie kilkaset kilo - dokładanie dodatkowego obciążenia w tym miejscu mogłoby znacznie podnieść siły ścinające i nadwyrężyć jesli nie strop to wieniec.

A więc pytanie: czy ktoś może podać jakiekolwiek przybliżone wartości nośności dla takiego stropu? W info z sieci podawane są normy od 1,5kN/m2 do nawet 6kN/m2 (np,. tu http://www.builden.neostrada.pl/zelbetowe.html), ale to wartości dla prefabrykatów obecnie produkowanych (mój dom jest z 1969 r) i z niewielkiej grubości posiadanego stropu obawiam się, że wyjdzie mi to raczej w okolicach dolnej granicy, a wtedy klapa totalna...

Chodzi mi o wstępne info, czy w ogóle żywić jakąkolwiek nadzieję, czy mogę zapomnieć o sprawie. Byłbym wdzięczny za każde info. Dodam, że nie mam wiedzy budowlanej, więc jeśli palnąłem jakieś głupstwo, to proszę o wyjaśnienie a nie szyderstwa  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Chodzi mi o wstępne info, czy w ogóle żywić jakąkolwiek nadzieję, czy mogę zapomnieć o sprawie.


Żyw nadzieję, ale wydaje mi się, że raczej należy zapomnieć o sprawie.

----------


## slawek9000

z roku 1969, to chyba nie filigran przynajmniej w Polsce

----------


## romekjagoda

Nie, nie w PL, Belgia.

----------


## nasa1

Dyskusja w tym wątku jest żenująca. Facet zadał proste, ogólne pytanie i zaraz odezwały się pierdoły dzień dobry ze swoimi monologami

----------


## beton44

aj waj się dzieje

a na koniec odezwał się pierdoła-nekrofil nasa1 :offtopic:

----------


## nasa1

> aj waj się dzieje
> 
> a na koniec odezwał się pierdoła-nekrofil nasa1


następny netowy filozof tzw. pierdoła  :bash:

----------

